# ihihihihi



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2014)

http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/poli...gaffe-del-deputato-m5s-tripiedi_2035628.shtml


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2014)

http://www.lastampa.it/2014/03/26/c...oincidenze-F1bIVEFma16yf3MiF8ZU1I/pagina.html


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2014)

non gliela posso fare:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2014)

free;bt9820 ha detto:
			
		

> http://www.lastampa.it/2014/03/26/c...oincidenze-F1bIVEFma16yf3MiF8ZU1I/pagina.html



Bello. Concordo.


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2014)

su La Stampa, tra i Buongiorno di Gramellini e La Jena c'è da divertirsi tutti i giorni!

comunque Gramellini perde molto in tv secondo me, la sua penna è più graffiante


----------

